# 10" frontosa hiding and swimming with lots of effort!



## toffee (Feb 11, 2006)

My 10" frontosa has been hiding for the past week or two, I chased it out of its hiding place (between rocks) and it swam with lots of effort, ie thhe whole body wriggles just to swim at low speed, I also noticed some of its fins were chewed on.

This is the biggest fish in the tank and normally it has no none enemies.

I do have an adult Synodontis that is getting VERY fat, could the synno been bossing the front? Or the front is sick?

thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How long has this tank been set up?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

What size tank is it?

What is the full stock list?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine on the tank?

Any bloating?

Is the fish eating?

Does it seem to have trouble staying upright?

Any fuzzy or cottony growths on the fins that are deteriorating?

Kim


----------



## toffee (Feb 11, 2006)

cichlidaholic said:


> How long has this tank been set up? _(a few years)_
> What are the water parameters on the tank? _normal, except nitrate around 20_
> What size tank is it? _180g_
> What is the full stock list? _currently, 3 fronts, 5 BPs, 2 yellow labs, a few catfishs, 5 matured giant danios, 1 paradise fish_
> ...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Hmmm...

It's a well established tank with minimal risk for aggression. The BP's are always up for grabs aggression wise, but I just don't see them as that big of a threat generally.

With the twisting, it could be something neurological, similar to the fishy equivalent of a "stroke". This would explain the finnage being in the shape it is in...Stronger fish always pick on weaker fish.

Do you have a hospital tank to move him to?

If so, I would move the front, and just do some daily water changes and observe a little closer. You could add Melafix to prevent bacterial infection from the fin damage.

From what you are describing so far, I am not too sure this is going to be something that requires antibiotics, or can even be resolved at all, if it is neurological.

Should you note any other symptoms, post back and we'll see if we can figure out something more definitive than this.

Kim


----------

